# HGH legit or not?



## RichInChina (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm new to these forums, and am looking for some input. A little back story, I'm 31 years old. I live in China currently by am originally from Canada. I am about 6'2 and around 225lbs, body fat percentage is unknown. Recently I have taken a bit of an interest in HGH and all the reported positives that come with it. I am not looking to become some huge 300lb beast, just looking to get back some of the energy and strength I had in my late teens and early 20's. So I reached out to a friend. He is currently a doctor in India, we met in China while he was finishing his degree. He told me he can get me some humatrope in pen form, basically as much as I'm interested in buying, directly from his hospital and mail it to me here in China. At first I was slept all, but I agreed to give it a test run. I bought 3 18iu humatrope pens from him, and they arrived at my home here in China today. I trust my friend, but I'm not sure if he would even know if he is dealing with fakes, because to be honest, it is not him personally taking the humatrope from the hospital it is his boss. Anyways, I have 3 cartridges here, and I took some pictures in hopes that someone can verify their authenticity for me. I hope I can upload the pictures properly. Thanks in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
!
	

		
			
		

		
	



If they don't upload properly but you feel you may be able to help, please let me know, you can PM, I could email some other photos. Whatever it takes, I just want to make sure it's legit before I put it in my body and before I drop a bag of cash to buy a proper supply!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to UGB, Mate.

Only way to know for certain is with bloodwork.

Most will pin 10 IUs and get a serum test 3 hours later. If legit I would expect to see something in the 15-20 ng/ml range from your test.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## RichInChina (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply savage! I've booked an appointed for some blood work but as I have found in China, it's not so easy explaining exactly what I want lol. Has anyone else had experience with Humatrope??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 15, 2016)

A GH serum test will only show that you have a GH type protein. It will not tell you if it's biologically active. To do that you need baseline and mid cycle IGF-1 tests.


----------



## RichInChina (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info Doc. I'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 17, 2016)

I doubt your Dr. friend in India would offer or sell u fake HGH.  If he wasnt a Dr. I might be more suspect....Also remember it can take almost 6 months to feel the benefits of HGH, so u will need alot more HGH.....


----------



## RichInChina (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey dragon, thanks for the reply. Yah I would be inclined to agree with you, but as I said, yes he is a doctor, but it is not a direct deal with him, he is getting the HGH from a contact in his hospital, so that was where my doubt came from. To put me at ease he did a video call from his hospital, introduced me to his source and showed me the "stockpile" of HGH they had. He is coming to visit Beijing next week, and will be bringing me another 17 cartridges, plus the pens and replacement needle tips. He is charging me about $110 USD for each 18iu pen which i think is reasonable. So with the other 3 cartridges he already sent me as a sample and these 17 i think i should have around a 3 month supply. I plan on taking around 4.5 iu a day, divided half in the morning and half in the afternoon. As i said this is more of a maintenance dose than anything, I am not looking to get huge. I am hoping i can see some sort of results after 3 months at 4.5 iu a day, i work out 6 days a week and eat relatively clean. I guess I shall see what happens haha. Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2016)

4.5iu's a day is a high dose for a 1st time HGH user.....I have a buddy who cant handle more than 2iu's a day without getting painful, swollen hands....

Also HGH is not commonly found in a hospital setting, at least not in the USA....


----------



## RichInChina (Jan 20, 2016)

yah, i thought the same as you, but here in China, if you want HGH you get it directly from the hospital pharmacy, but unfortunately you need a prescription, evidently in India, they are also able to sell HGH and other prescriptions directly from the hospital also. As far as HGH dosing, you may be right, I chose the 4.5 iu for several reasons, 1 being 4.5 iu a day would allow for each pen to last 4 days, and through my research, most people have told me that 2-3 iu's a day will barely cause any sort of noticeable difference. If i begin at 4.5 and start having issues with pain or anything, i will reduce the dosage accordingly. As i said, im 31 now, about 6'2 and 225lbs, so im hoping that i can handle the 2.25iu shot twice each day. I will give some updates as i go along...I'm taking a vacation in Cambodia for 20 days in february, so I will not begin the HGH until March 1st probably.


----------

